# A pen jig I made



## Fay Prozora (Jul 21, 2014)

I saw an idea some where but forgot as to where I saw it and looked all over the internet  and could not find the pen jig that I saw. So I set out to make my own. I'm not done with this one as yet because I want to put another space on the jig for the other half of the pen when the wood is cut in to the two parts. This is going to be great so it will be steady when I get ready to drill the hole in the center of the halves of the blank. I put a blank in it to show how it will work. It is  in nice and snug and you clamp it to the drill press and when you are done drilling, just loosen the screws and your done. Just go ahead and insert the tubes and continue with the pen making. I haven't tried it yet so will do that tomorrow.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 21, 2014)

Cap'n Eddie, maybe?


----------



## nanosec12 (Jul 21, 2014)

It does look like the one that Cap'n Eddie uses in some of his videos.  You may also want to consider using longer bolts, for when you get a larger blank or one that's not completely square.  It should work out really well for you.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jul 21, 2014)

nanosec12 said:


> It does look like the one that Cap'n Eddie uses in some of his videos.  You may also want to consider using longer bolts, for when you get a larger blank or one that's not completely square.  It should work out really well for you.


 

It works very well. I went ot make the second square hole for the other half of the blank and then drilled the holes and it works great!  .. I will make a couple more once I get the blanks for larger pens, fatter ones. I know they are making pens in different sizes and shapes. This jig is for the slim line pens... Good night  Fay


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice job Fay keep on experimenting.


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 23, 2014)

Fay, make sure you design in some adjustability -- all your blanks won't be the same size, or even square.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Harry, I appreciate knowing that. That's why I made just this one to try it out and some one on another forum asked me if it would work for round blanks and I didn't even think of round blanks at all. I think it might work if the blank will fit nice and snug. Good night   Fay


----------



## plantman (Jul 24, 2014)

Fay; Take the two pieces of your blank vice and run them through the table saw, or whatever you have, and take off 1/4" of the inside off of both pieces. Now you will have a clamp that will hold different size squares, odd shaped pieces, as well as round stock.  Jim  S


----------



## nates02gt (Aug 1, 2014)

The jig looks nice. Have you tried drilling on the lathe?  Once i started that, i couldnt go back to the drill press. Everyone is different, the lathe is just my preference.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Aug 7, 2014)

I will be using the lathe for drilling after the drill chuck I ordered for the tail stock comes. I have the barracuda 2 chuck system and love it, now I will be able to try drilling with the lathe once that drill chuck comes..  I hope it will be easy and not like the horror stores I have heard.... Fay


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 11, 2014)

Fay Prozora said:


> I will be using the lathe for drilling after the drill chuck I ordered for the tail stock comes. I have the barracuda 2 chuck system and love it, now I will be able to try drilling with the lathe once that drill chuck comes..  I hope it will be easy and not like the horror stores I have heard.... Fay



Fay -- 

I hope you've also order the Pen Blank Drilling Jaws for your Barracuda chuck ... LINK 

They give significantly better support to the blank that you're drilling, keeping it from waving around in the air as the drill bit starts to cut into the blank.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a chuck very similar to that one and it holds pretty good. I might order it later on down the road. I over spent this month on tools so it'll be a couple weeks before I get more money. I also need to buy wood but I have some pen kits coming and some acrylic blanks and a nice laminated blank too. So there will be enough to make a few more pens. I also have some micro mesh sanding discs coming too. Now I need to order some finish for the pens.. LOL! If it isn't one thing it's another..   Oh yes,, one of these days, I want to try the inlay pens and I watched a video on this last night. It was interesting.... But it will have to wait a spell... Fay


----------

